# SB-600 Diffusers



## STMel03 (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking into getting a diffuser for my flash since the SB-600 doesn't come with one.. I have noticed there are alot of them out there and have no idea which ones I should be looking at. Can you guys and gals point me in the right direction?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2008)

What situations do you need a diffuser for?

I've written plenty of posts about my thoughts on these flash accessories.  Some of them are good for some situations and useless for others.  Many of them are meant to be used while bouncing the light and many of these could be replaced with a simple bounce card.  

Better than any flash accessory is a good knowledge of light and how your flash works and how to bounce it effectively.  
I would suggest practicing with your flash, as is.  Then if and when you find that you need something for your specific needs, then you can better choose what will be best for you.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 9, 2008)

I absolutely love my Light Sphere.  It does a superb job of, not only diffusing the light, but sending it around the entire room to eliminate almost all shadows and  hot spots.  Instead of just diffusing the light in the direction of your subject, it sends light up and all around at the same time with a convex dome in the top of it that is translucent.  I don't know what the pros think of it, because I'm about the only person on here I've seen mention it.  Maybe it's too pricey, but I really like the results.  Just my $0.02

www.garyfong.com

As mike said above, it's good to understand light, and almost everyone raves about www.strobist.com.  Gary Fong offers some online tutorials here:  http://flashdiffuser.com/


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2008)

Many people like the LightSphere, and it works great in small rooms.  The problem, however, is when people use it in large rooms or outdoors etc.  Because it spreads light all around, it wastes a lot of light/power.

The only way to soften light is to either make the source bigger or move it closer.  Like many of these accessories, the L.S. is bigger than the flash head...but not by a whole lot.  When used directly (not counting the bounce) it will give you softer light when close up...but as you get farther away from your subject, it really doesn't improve the light over a bare flash.  

So the key is knowing when to use it and when not to use it.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 9, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Many people like the LightSphere, and it works great in small rooms.  The problem, however, is when people use it in large rooms or outdoors etc.  Because it spreads light all around, it wastes a lot of light/power.
> 
> The only way to soften light is to either make the source bigger or move it closer.  Like many of these accessories, the L.S. is bigger than the flash head...but not by a whole lot.  When used directly (not counting the bounce) it will give you softer light when close up...but as you get farther away from your subject, it really doesn't improve the light over a bare flash.
> 
> So the key is knowing when to use it and when not to use it.



Right, and you really need a low ceiling for it to be effective.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 9, 2008)

Go here and work your way down to DIY Diffuser.  It'll be worth your while I think.


----------



## Joves (Dec 9, 2008)

I use the omni bounce which works well for me or, the built in diffuser on mine.


----------



## OregonAmy (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> Go here and work your way down to DIY Diffuser.  It'll be worth your while I think.



no link


----------



## Garbz (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90582&highlight=ghetto

Second from the top. Take a look at the example photograph. And take note of how cheap this wonderful light is achieved.

/EDIT: Proofread first post later. Sorry that's not a diffuser, but the principle can be just as easily applied. Build a box out of tracing paper. The effect is just as good as buying an omni bounce.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 9, 2008)

Garbz said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90582&highlight=ghetto
> 
> Second from the top. Take a look at the example photograph. And take note of how cheap this wonderful light is achieved.
> 
> /EDIT: Proofread first post later. Sorry that's not a diffuser, but the principle can be just as easily applied. Build a box out of tracing paper. The effect is just as good as buying an omni bounce.



That stuff's all well and good if you're just sitting at home, but it's definitely a moped.


----------



## STMel03 (Dec 9, 2008)

I know I need to learn to use my flash better.. That I will admit... I try to bounce my flash whenever possible.. But I'd like a diffuser to soften shadows when I have no choice but to use direct flash.. Maybe I can achieve that without a diffuser is what I'm hearing on here?? Anyone have any book recommendations that might add to my knowledge?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 10, 2008)

www.abetterboucecard.com You can make one for about 15 cents and it works better than a diffuser.  However, if you need a diffuser, just pick one up for under $10, they are all over the net in many places (google is your friend).

Gary Fong stuff is *incredibly* overpriced for what it does.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 10, 2008)

stsinner said:


> That stuff's all well and good if you're just sitting at home, but it's definitely a moped.



Yeah it gets some looks but I did shoot a wedding with that huge bounce card, and got the idea from a wedding photographer. Guess it depends on if you care about how you look vs how much money you spend. The example photos speak for themselves. But I did get some questions why I had a large sheet of paper stuck to my camera


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry, I was evidently in too big a rush.

Here you are...
http://super.nova.org/DPR/#TOC


----------

